
Starcraft Html5 project revived on GitHub without all copyrighted materials - gloomyson
https://github.com/gloomyson/SC_Js
======
roschdal
As a HTML5-developer, how can I best contribute to this Stracraft project?

I would recommend changing the project name from Starcraft-Js to something
else, to prevent legal problems with the commercial version.

I hope this HTML5 game will be as great as
[https://play.freeciv.org](https://play.freeciv.org) one day

~~~
tracker1
As for contribution, would grab/adapt artwork from open gaming projects, and
apply them as necessary to get this actual game working.

------
zamalek
Technically true, but that name is still trademarked. Considering that this
ultimately affects Blizzard's bottom line, I can't see them being nice about
this.

~~~
Asooka
I can't find the StarCraft™ name anywhere in their documentation, the project
is only referred as SC-js, which does not infringe any trademarks.

~~~
zamalek
They've changed it, check the commit history. This entire debate is thankfully
irrelevant now.

------
gloomyson
Thanks guys, if you find there's still copyrighted files remaining, please
tell me to delete it.

------
tudelo
I was thinking about a game like starcraft in the browser... I wonder how hard
it would be to make the game (or any game of this style) feel smooth and be an
html5 game..

Does anyone have any examples of a html5 rts that is good?

~~~
Can_Not
Are you thinking 1v1..4v4 or 20..2000+ concurrent players per map? I think
this is very achievable with 2D graphics, but the market is dominated by games
that are extremely simplified and encourage co-op, so straight up RTS would be
awesome.

~~~
tudelo
1v1 as a main focus. with 2v2+ and FFA optional fun modes.

------
snvzz
Dejavu? No, there was Freecraft, now Stratagus:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stratagus](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stratagus)

------
degenerate
"Extract original resources from starcraft and add into bgm&img folder"

Can this be elaborated a bit? I grabbed an MPQ Editor but none of the
'original' files in the MPQ match names referenced in the JS files. For
example, Buildings.js references bgm/ProtossBuilding.selected.wav but the
sound file in the MPQ is just a string of letters; I'd have to rename each
audio file myself...

~~~
gloomyson
I've made many changes on the raw resources, it seems a mission impossible for
you to make all the resources needed to play, unless you kept those resource
files I released last year

------
Vervious
The link to play seems to be down :(

------
lunchTime42
May i use this chance to promote some free alternatives to Still-cloned-Star-
Craft: [http://www.istrolid.com/game.html](http://www.istrolid.com/game.html)

------
tonmoy
GameRule/Cheat.js was an interesting read

------
NTripleOne
This is super neat, I hope to see more stuff ported to HTML5 in the future.

------
akst
looks like it's in a unplayable state though... Following the instructions in
the read me results in the game failing to load, due to most of the resources
being deleted...

------
whamlastxmas
Disappointed, thought headline meant they replaced all the copyrighted art
assets with fan-made open source ones. Won't run without original assets from
SC install.

------
themihai
The demo link doesn't work

~~~
gloomyson
Sorry, now the website load seems too heavy for my web server

